# Miss Camo Queen 2012!



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey ladies! I am running for Miss Camo Queen 2012 and am turning to my fellow AT pals for some support!! I just joined the contest and voting ends December 31 so I don't have very long to get votes. I've noticed that a lot of the women have reached out to the public for support so I am here to do the same!! Just click on the link to read my bio and "like" both of my pictures, then spread the word. Thanks so much!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22962179.61476.145141608860455&type=1&theater


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Got ya Covered Girl. Voted for both pics.
You look very pretty, I hope you win.

Marcy


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!!! I knew I could count on you AT folks!


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Bowhuntress13, I'm not one of the ladies on AT, but I voted for both pics. Good luck!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you DeerHuntinDan for the support!!! It is so much appreciated!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Done, good luck to ya.


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah thank you athomPT!!!


----------



## foam-huntress (Aug 14, 2011)

You have my vote. Good luck!!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I don't do Facebook, Myspace or Twitter.
I like my privacy.

sorry...

I sure wish I could see the pictures though.

:-(


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

DeerHuntinDan said:


> Bowhuntress13, I'm not one of the ladies on AT, but I voted for both pics. Good luck!


Same here!!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the support! I will post a picture threetoe


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Voted...good luck!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you vftcandy!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

bowhuntress13 said:


> Thank you vftcandy!


No problem, It is a great pic by the way, you should be proud. I will spread the word for ya...:wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Vote for you. Good Luck


----------



## unclebear (Nov 30, 2011)

thumbs up! and voting for ya good luck!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

done. Good Luck!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Not a lady either... But you got my vote! Good luck!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Cast my vote. Goodluck!!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Pix.
You are a pretty lady indeed.

Good luck!


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

You got one more vote from me. Good luck.


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

You are welcome threetoe! I thank each and every one of you for all of the support you have given me. And to all of those who haven't got a chance to vote yet, you have until December 31 to "like" both of my pictures. I would so greatly appreciate it. Thanks yall!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Just remember us when you become famous!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

XForce Girl said:


> Just remember us when you become famous!!


+++


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Maybe one day


----------



## tracyb (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you tracyb!


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wanted to update everyone! The voting has ended and I was able to place 5th out of over 100 contestants! Thank you all so so much for the support! It couldn't have been done without you guys!


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to hear! I looked through all the contestants and would have voted for you even if you hadn't told us too! Congrats


----------



## bowhuntress13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much rolyat008!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

5th?

5th?

5th?

You are #1 with us!!!


----------

